# Belt to keep the waist narrow??



## CG (May 3, 2013)

Internet person/fitness model: says he always wears a belt nice n tight(as pictured) to help keep his waist small

Thoughts/ feelings? Idk if I buy it


----------



## D-Lats (May 3, 2013)

Diet and excercise works too!


----------



## CG (May 3, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Diet and excercise works too!



Lmao no shit? 

I read what this dude wrote and it just seemed off. Wanted to bounce it off everyone here


----------



## CG (May 3, 2013)

No. I'm not going to be trying this


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 3, 2013)

I read an article about women and corsets for weight loss. And they found a direct correlation between corset use and weight loss.  And the duh revelation of the article was that women who wore corsets all the time never over ate because it made the corset unconfortable.


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 3, 2013)

Do stomach vacuums half the day that will help!


----------



## njc (May 4, 2013)

That'll probably lead to a weak core


----------



## Z499 (May 4, 2013)

its also hard on your organs, being compressed


----------



## njc (May 4, 2013)

Z499 said:


> its also hard on your organs, being compressed



Right. I cant imagine that it's good for general health.  I'm sure it impedes blood flow and lymphatic movement, and probably nerve transmission.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 5, 2013)

That sounds like nonsense.  If anything, I would imagine it would make your mid section flabbier in the long run.  We generally have a tendency to keep our torso tight and slapping a restraining piece of leather on some excess flab certainly won't make the fat dissolve.  I can only see something like this working if you take it to the extreme where you start warping your bones and soft tissue, which I'm sure is not a healthy way to go or practical for everyday folks.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 5, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Internet person/fitness model: says he always wears a belt nice n tight(as pictured) to help keep his waist small
> 
> Thoughts/ feelings? Idk if I buy it


its called genetics and not being fat


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 5, 2013)

njc said:


> That'll probably lead to a weak core


nope


----------



## PushAndPull (May 5, 2013)

Just his weird superstition. Probably started wearing the belt when he decided to seriously cut to a low bf, and when he was done cutting he had a small waist. Had to be the belt...


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 5, 2013)

njc said:


> That'll probably lead to a weak core



So, Andy Bolton pulling a 1000 lbs has a weak core!  

lol...ok, glad we cleared that up.  I thought you were selling Amway.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 5, 2013)

Z499 said:


> its also hard on your organs, being compressed



So, don't wear a jock strap, compression shorts, compresssion shirts, or a condom.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 5, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> So, don't wear ...a condom.
> 
> Kenny Croxdale



Don't have to twist my arm here.


----------



## kristaleigh (May 5, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Just his weird superstition. Probably started wearing the belt when he decided to seriously cut to a low bf, and when he was done cutting he had a small waist. Had to be the belt...



It's common in the bikini division. And it does work. A lot of the girls wear a squeem 8+ hours a day. And if worn properly it pushes the fat from your midsection down giving you a tiny waist. When you wear one that fits right it doesn't compress your organs. Just cinches your waist. Lacey Deluca is a good example of this. Look at the pics from her first shows compared to her more recent shows.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 5, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> It's common in the bikini division. And it does work. A lot of the girls wear a squeem 8+ hours a day. And if worn properly it pushes the fat from your midsection down giving you a tiny waist. When you wear one that fits right it doesn't compress your organs. Just cinches your waist. Lacey Deluca is a good example of this. Look at the pics from her first shows compared to her more recent shows.



This is one of the most absurd things that I have heard.  

It remind me of Christy Brinkley's exercise program that showed how much better she looked after than before on NBC in a Dateline interview with Josh Mankiewicz.

As Mankiewicz noted, "There's NO difference." 

It was a figment of Brinkley's imagination.  

However, it it makes you feel better to wear it becasue you believe that it "push fat down from waist to you ass and gives you a nice bubble butt like Eva Mendez or Kim Kardasian"...You go girl!

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## kristaleigh (May 5, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> This is one of the most absurd things that I have heard.
> 
> It remind me of Christy Brinkley's exercise program that showed how much better she looked after than before on NBC in a Dateline interview with Josh Mankiewicz.
> 
> ...



Lol not saying I do that...but it's common.


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 5, 2013)

Just gonna say how could 8 hrs a day be safe...... There is no right or wrong wearing it, it pushes your organs up into your rib cage and can kill you. I would never wear it, there are other options out there.... To me it's a lazy way to look skinny..


----------



## kristaleigh (May 5, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> Just gonna say how could 8 hrs a day be safe...... There is no right or wrong wearing it, it pushes your organs up into your rib cage and can kill you. I would never wear it, there are other options out there.... To me it's a lazy way to look skinny..



Agreed...


----------



## Justliftweights (May 5, 2013)

You could if you wanted


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 5, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> Just gonna say how could 8 hrs a day be safe...... There is no right or wrong wearing it, it pushes your organs up into your rib cage and can kill you. I would never wear it, there are other options out there.... To me it's a lazy way to look skinny..



Wearing it isn't going to kill you.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 5, 2013)

I hate this thread...it is a fat dude that wont workout or diet trying to find a way besides work that will shrink his gut...I hate my fat too...but it lives on me till I get on the treadmill....there just aint no other way


----------



## njc (May 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nope



Why not?  It adds stability to the core just like a weight lifting belt does, leading to a decrease in the recruitment of core musculature through a decrease in demand=less core activation.


----------



## njc (May 5, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> So, Andy Bolton pulling a 1000 lbs has a weak core!
> 
> lol...ok, glad we cleared that up.  I thought you were selling Amway.
> 
> Kenny Croxdale



What??? Does he wear one all day or does he use it only for performing heavy lifts?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 5, 2013)

njc said:


> Why not?  It adds stability to the core just like a weight lifting belt does, leading to a decrease in the recruitment of core musculature through a decrease in demand=less core activation.



studies say otherwise...but even with that its all debateable


----------



## njc (May 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> studies say otherwise...but even with that its all debateable



Interesting.  I can't see how it would be benificial.  Maybe I'll dig up those studies.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 5, 2013)

njc said:


> Interesting.  I can't see how it would be benificial.  Maybe I'll dig up those studies.



*Weight Belt Adominal Activation*

A weight belt is used to stabilize the lower back.  To do that, that abdominals are pushed into the front of the belt.  

Pushing the abdominal into the belt provides intra-abdominal pressure, IAP.  This pressure stabilizes the spine.  

*Isometric Abdominal Action*

Pushing into the belt with the abdominals is an isomtric action.  The abdominals need to be driven hard into the belt. 

Thus, the abdominals are worked with a belt but differently.  

*An electromyographic analysis of sumo and conventional style deadlifts.*
An electromyographic analysis of sumo a... [Med Sci Sports Exerc. 2002] - PubMed - NCBI

"Compared with the no-belt condition, the belt condition produced significantly greater rectus abdominis activity and significantly less external oblique activity."

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## njc (May 5, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Weight Belt Adominal Activation*
> 
> A weight belt is used to stabilize the lower back.  To do that, that abdominals are pushed into the front of the belt.
> 
> ...



The rectus abdominis, probably contrary to popular belief, is not a vital core muscle as far as stabiliy is concerned.  Actually, the external obliques are more important, as are the multifidi and diaphragm.  It is these muscles which, when weak, put one at a greater risk for injury.  In fact, a mulititude of studies show a strong correlation between low back pain patients and the weak afforementioned musculature.  The rectus abdominis may be the "prettiest" muscle of the midsection, but speaking from a functional standpoint, it is nowhere near as important as many of the others.


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 5, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Weight Belt Adominal Activation*
> 
> A weight belt is used to stabilize the lower back.  To do that, that abdominals are pushed into the front of the belt.
> 
> ...



Stop with the copy paste..... We all have google too.


----------



## Intense (May 5, 2013)

PHD In Broscience


----------



## HFO3 (May 5, 2013)

Please wear one for 30 days and report back to us.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 5, 2013)

njc said:


> The rectus abdominis, probably contrary to popular belief, is not a vital core muscle as far as stabiliy is concerned.  Actually, the external obliques are more important, as are the multifidi and diaphragm.  It is these muscles which, when weak, put one at a greater risk for injury.  In fact, a mulititude of studies show a strong correlation between low back pain patients and the weak afforementioned musculature.  The rectus abdominis may be the "prettiest" muscle of the midsection, but speaking from a functional standpoint, it is nowhere near as important as many of the others.



The obliques play a role in maintaining core stability.  Even more important are the transversus abdominis with heavy movements such as the squat, deadlift, etc.  

The valsalva mechanism insures spine stability with heavy movemements.  The synergistic action of all of the trunk mucles promotes a neutral spine position. 

The point remains that the core muscles are engaged when wearing a belt.  Again, some are engange more and some less.  

*Best Ab Exercises*
T NATION | Issue 627

Bret Contreras' article provide some interesting data on which abdominal exercises work what.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Z499 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## njc (May 6, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> The obliques play a role in maintaining core stability.  Even more important are the transversus abdominis with heavy movements such as the squat, deadlift, etc.
> 
> The valsalva mechanism insures spine stability with heavy movemements.  The synergistic action of all of the trunk mucles promotes a neutral spine position.
> 
> ...



I know all of that.  I don't disagree with it either.  Sure the muscles are engaged both WITH a belt on and with a belt off.  But this doesn't begin to answer my previous concern that it may weaken core musculature to a degree.  Of course they are active when wearing a belt.  There almost is never a time when any particular muscle is not active to some degree save REM sleep.  It's not about muscles being active.  Well I mean sure it is to some degree with regards to the amount of total myofibril activity, but the firing of fibers in optimal synchronousity with regards to their patterning is what determines an optimal firing pattern.  I admit that I could be wrong that a belt doesnt lead to a weak core.  Though to me it would be odd to me if it didnt at least to some degree.  At any rate, stating that the muscles are firing when a belt is being worn doesnt determine anything without knowledge of the correct firing ratios and patterning leading to optimal stability.


----------



## CG (May 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I hate this thread...it is a fat dude that wont workout or diet trying to find a way besides work that will shrink his gut...I hate my fat too...but it lives on me till I get on the treadmill....there just aint no other way



1.  Fuck off and read my posts. Once you read them, try to comprehend them. 
2. I have been dieting, and working out when I'm not preoccupied working. As of Saturday I was tipping the scales just under 244. 
3. If you were too lazy or illiterate to complete number one, here's a recap: this dude always boasts about how the belt keeps him tight in the stomach, I don't buy it, nor am I going to try it, jfc look at how low his bf is, you REALLY  think I'd try that? That's kinda sad.


----------



## Drew83 (May 6, 2013)

I read that on his facebook too. The guy knows his stuff....but this i don't believe.


----------



## CG (May 7, 2013)

Drew83 said:


> I read that on his facebook too. The guy knows his stuff....but this i don't believe.



You know the dude I'm talkin about? 

He's normally got solid advice.. But this?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 7, 2013)

anything you post training related or related to the body in anyway is going to be read with a grain of salt


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 7, 2013)

and plenty of knowledgable people believe the belt thing for diff reasons...and a lot of them look way beter than me...and def better  than you


----------



## CG (May 7, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> and plenty of knowledgable people believe the belt thing for diff reasons...and a lot of them look way beter than me...and def better  than you



Thanks for the insight, captain obvious.


----------



## dsc123 (May 7, 2013)

Yeah I no this guy to, He does have some solid advice and seems very knowledgable. But I'm going to stay fat and not wear a belt.


----------



## CG (May 7, 2013)

dsc123 said:


> Yeah I no this guy to, He does have some solid advice and seems very knowledgable. But I'm going to stay fat and not wear a belt.



I'm with you lol


----------



## Gorgeliftsalot (May 7, 2013)

Z499 said:


> its also hard on your organs, being compressed



That is what I was going to say.  Not good...


----------



## ItzLouGunz (Jun 5, 2013)

Cardio & diet would be my conclusion...


----------



## LAM (Jun 5, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Lmao no shit?
> 
> I read what this dude wrote and it just seemed off. Wanted to bounce it off everyone here



look at the lats on that guy, a V-shape like that makes anybody's waist look narrow.  that's the whole point of building a large upper back, it's all part of the illusion created by having good symmetry.

for the most part you only "need" a belt when training with loads above 85% of the 1RM.  using a belt when it's not needed only helps to create a weak link in the lower lumbar.


----------



## dsc123 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure he says he has a 28 inch waist.


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 6, 2013)

I always use a weight belt when I lift.  Same with wrist straps and knee wraps.  In my mind, these things help prevent freak injuries and ensure that you are stabalized especially when performing heavy movements such as squats, bench, bent / t-bar rows, deadlifts.

To hell with what people think.  Everyone is an individual and certain things work for some, but not others.

What you need to do is find out what works for you and go with it.  That is the great thing about this sport.  It is an individual sport where the little things you do are the difference between success and failure.


----------



## LAM (Jun 6, 2013)

pwloiacano said:


> I always use a weight belt when I lift.  Same with wrist straps and knee wraps.  In my mind, these things help prevent freak injuries and ensure that you are stabalized especially when performing heavy movements such as squats, bench, bent / t-bar rows, deadlifts.



what your doing is creating a mental road block for yourself by relying on training aids that are not needed all the time.  try lifting with out your aids and see at what level of intensity you can train at.  there's nothing new about any of that equipment, it's all been around and in use for about 70 years now.

in resistance training injury occurs mainly via 1 of 2 ways:

1). when weight is substituted for form
2). severe muscle imbalances


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 7, 2013)

LAM said:


> for the most part you only "need" a belt when training with loads above 85% of the 1RM


This ^^^


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Do vacuum sucks and eat healthy that will keep your waist narrow.


----------



## 69ingchipmunks (Jun 9, 2013)

Bottom picture looks disgusting and unhealthy. Nothing wrong with a good diet


----------

